# Sopcast for MAC



## livefortoday649 (Jun 3, 2010)

I want to use Sopcast on Mac OS X on snow leopard. Does anyone have a working solution?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks like they only make a player for Windows.

In that case, you could use it as long as you're running Windows -- which is possible on your Mac a number of different ways:

1) Bootcamp
2) Virtualization (VirtualBox, Fusion, Parallels)
3) Crossover

It would probably work well with (1) and (2), and may or may not work with (3).


----------



## livefortoday649 (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank for for your help as this solves the problem.


----------

